

Ask PG:  Can I name drop 'Hacker News' on a t-shirt design and sell it? - stupidideas

They say, &#x27;Hacker News Beer Drinking Company&quot;<p>Long story short...I&#x27;m a graphic designer&#x2F;web guy looking to raise some money for a friend that could use a little financial assistance.<p>I&#x27;m also just starting a t-shirt company and have a design that can be customized with different locations, Jackson Hole Beer Drinking Co., or group names, Hacker News Beer Drinking Co., and sold in their local markets. I also thought Hacker News would be a great place to test the design and the idea.<p>You can see the design here:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bigriverbeerdrinking.com&#x2F;index.php?route=product&#x2F;product&amp;product_id=66#<p>If this is ok, to test the overall concept I would like to run a teespring campaign.<p>Full Text On Shirt:<p>The Best In The West
Hacker V2.1 News
Beer Drinking Co.
Established 2007<p>Any thoughts?  100% of all sales would be donated to my friend.  I could provide more details if necessary.<p>Regards,
Dave
======
makerops
What kind of shirts are you printing on? I have more than 100 brand new
American Apparel tees left from the T-shirt company I am winding down, Ill let
them go for .50c less than wholesale + shipping, if you are interested my
email is in my profile.

~~~
dougk7
I'm working on a side project in this space and I'm interested to know more
about why you're winding down the T-Shirt company. Please drop me a mail

------
jlengrand
I am no expert. But the orange color, plus the fact that from far away you can
only read HACKER NEWS is for me an obvious an obvious link to this website.
That being said, I don't know if pg cares about HN being reused.

~~~
stupidideas
in this case I just thought I should ask first. thanks for the input.

------
TobbenTM
The link does not work

"The website you were trying to reach is temporarily unavailable."

~~~
stupidideas
site is back up. sorry.

------
stupidideas
edit: just fixing weird formatting.

